# PC-Upgrade für Assassins Creed Unity / GTA V benötigt



## PrettBit (21. November 2014)

*PC-Upgrade für Assassins Creed Unity / GTA V benötigt*

Hallo Leute,
ich würde meinen PC gerne upgraden, hab aber eher wenig Erfahrung.

Mein PC:

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1040T 
Thuban 45nm Technologie

Motherboard: ASRock 890FX Deluxe5 (CPUSocket)

Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series "Barts"

Festplatten: 
466GB Western Digital WDC WD50 00AAKX-001CA0 SATA 
56GB KINGSTON SVP200S360G SATA Disk Device (SSD)

RAM: 2x DDR3, 2048 MBytes, Corsair, CM3X2G1333C9

Netzteil: NesteQ ECS XS-600 600W ATX22

Ich würde gerne Assassins Creed Unity und dann später auch GTA 5 auf mittleren bis hohen Details spielen können.
Das Budget ist beschränkt, ich weiß jedoch überhaupt nicht, wie viel Geld überhaupt nötig ist 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2014)

Okay, auf jeden Fall solltest Du schon mal mehr RAM haben, denn 4GB sind nicht mehr zeitgemäß - wobei ich nicht garantieren will, dass die genannten Games nicht mit 4GB ebenso gut laufen würden. 2x2GB kosten 35€, oder du ersetzt das alte RAM einfach komplett mit 2x4GB für 70€, fürs alte wird bei ebay noch 30€ bezahlt.

Dann solltest Du aber in jedem Falle die Grafikkarte aufrüsten. Selbst eine AMD R9 270X für 150-160€ wäre schon 65% schneller als die beste AMD 6800er. Besser für die neuen Games wäre aber eine R9 280 oder 280X (170 bzw. 210 Euro) - optimal eine R9 290 (270 Euro).

Aber auch die CPU wird nicht mehr sooo lange gut genug sein - die solltest du auch bei Gelegenheit erneuern, kannst aber erst mal gucken, ob es mit ner neuen Grafikkarte und mehr RAM ausreicht. Dabei würde ich aber unbedingt mal überlegen, ob Du nicht lieber möglichst bald die alte CPU und das Board verkaufst. Denn es gibt Leute, die noch nen alten PC haben und nur so eine CPU oder ein passendes Board suchen, dafür dann an sich mehr zahlen, als die Leistung es rechtfertigt. Nen 1040T hab ich zwar nicht entdeckt, aber für andere X6-CPUs gibt, es bei ebay um die 100€, für Dein Board-Modell 60€. Ein neuer Intel-Prozessor für 100€ wäre schon schneller als Dein X6, und ein passendes Board kostet 60-80€. Das mit der 100€-Intel-CPU ist aber nur zur Einordnung gedacht, denn WENN Du die CPU neu holst, dann auf jeden Fall direkt einen Core i5 (160-180 Euro), weil DER dann deutlich schneller ist.


Zusammengefasst: mindestens solltest Du ca. 190€ ausgeben (4GB mehr RAM, R9 270X) - was wiederum "top" wäre ist eine Aufrüstung von CPU, Board, RAM und Graka - mit nem core i5 +  Board bist Du bei 240€, mit 8GB RAM ca 300€, dazu dann eine gute Grafikkarte, macht 520-550€. Wobei Du durch den Verkauf der alten CPU, Board, RAM und Grafikkarte sicher mind. 200 Euro bekommen wirst


----------



## PrettBit (21. November 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Die AMD R9 280 habe ich bei Alternate gefunden. Ich halte es für sinnvoll direkt 8GB RAM einzubauen. Was würdest du mir da empfehlen?

LG


----------



## MichaelG (21. November 2014)

8 GB RAM würde ich dringend empfehlen. Bezweifle daß Hardwarefresser wie z.B. Unity oder selbst ein GTA V mit 4 GB RAM überhaupt vernünftig laufen würde. Egal ob auf Minimum-Einstellungen oder nicht. Und bei 64 Bit ist mindestens 8 GB imho auch Pflicht.

Ein guter RAM-Hersteller wäre z.B. Corsair. Ich würde auch überlegen hier auf ein Markenprodukt und keine Noname-Ware zu setzen und auch RAM mit Kühlkörpern zu verwenden. Und wenn Du 8 GB einbauen willst würde ich gleich 2 baugleiche RAM nehmen (2 x 4 GB vom selben Hersteller und Modell), damit Dualchannel funktioniert. Ist zwar nur wenig Performance aber wieso darauf verzichten.

Mal ein Beispiel: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP blau DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit.


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2014)

Also, die hier zB ist ab Werk auch noch übertaktet https://www.alternate.de/MSI/R9-280-GAMING-3G-Grafikkarte/html/product/1131914?  also nochmal schneller. Und leise. Die gäb es bei mindfactory oder hardwareverand auch etwas günstiger MSI R9 280 Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-082R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   Die hier wäre aber auch kaum schwächer https://www.alternate.de/SAPPHIRE/R9-280-OC-Dual-X-Boost-Grafikkarte/html/product/1129700?   und bei anderen Shops gibt es auch noch 2-3 Modelle für 170€.

Schau aber im Gehäuse mal nach, ob die Länge für die Grafikkarten reicht - die messen ca 27cm. Musst halt schauen, wie viel Platz vom "Arsch" der alten Karte bis nach vorne ist, bevor sie irgendwo dranstoßen würde. 

RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland     oder bei alternate: wenn du keinen CPU-Kühler hast, der dem RAM in due QUere kommt, dann den https://www.alternate.de/G-Skill/DIMM-8-GB-DDR3-1600-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/801624?  oder https://www.alternate.de/G-Skill/DIMM-8-GB-DDR3-1600-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/140051?  ansonsten den https://www.alternate.de/G-Skill/DIMM-8-GB-DDR3-1600-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/984609?  oder https://www.alternate.de/Mushkin/DIMM-8-GB-DDR3-1333-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/791850?  oder auch https://www.alternate.de/ADATA/DIMM-8-GB-DDR3-1600-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/1110777?


Corsair ist auch gut, aber an sich zu teuer. Sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass Du wegen des nicht so teuren RAMs Probleme haben wirst, die NICHT ein echter Defekt und somit ein regulärer Reklamationsfall wären


----------



## MichaelG (21. November 2014)

Naja Crucial und G-Skill ist ja nun auch nicht gerade Nonameware. Ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht.  Ich hab bei Corsair nur gleich ans Übertakten mit gedacht gehabt.


----------



## PrettBit (22. November 2014)

Ich hab heute mal nachgeschaut. Meine aktuelle Graka ist etwa 24cm lang, dahinter ist aber noch ne Menge Platz. Auch um den RAM ist noch Platz. Denkt ihr ich wäre mit der Kombination gut dabei?
Graka: 3072MB MSI Radeon R9 280 Twin Frozr Gaming Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
RAM: 8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM

Die CPU würde ich dann zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneuern.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2014)

Jo, passt gut


----------

